# Built some 24" Wheels



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alex ACE 20 Rims
Novatch 811/812 Hubs
Double butted spokes

Front: 800g with skewer
Rear: 930g with skewer

ACE 20's sealed up tubeless with standard Stan's rim strips really easily.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Really nice! Where'd you get the ACE20's from?


----------



## Trilancing (Feb 4, 2013)

What frame are these going to live on? I have some 24's collecting dust here, because I can't find a frame to work with them yet.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> Really nice! Where'd you get the ACE20's from?


ebay, seller is chasertech. I bought two pairs, not sure if I'm going to build another set as my daughter will be on a 26er sooner than I was thinking. If you are interested I could sell.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Trilancing said:


> What frame are these going to live on? I have some 24's collecting dust here, because I can't find a frame to work with them yet.


I've been upgrading a GF PreCal that we bought a few years ago for my son. I have looked for 24" frames too, but never come across any. Only way I know of is to find an old 24" bike on Craigs and strip it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice, similar to the ones I have on my son's bike except I used Velocity Aeroheats.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I built my son a 24" bike as well... Bought a GF Tyro complete off Craigslist for 60 bucks and stripped it to the bare frame. Made it a 1 x 10 with disc brakes, a 26er fork and built wheels using Shimano Deore hubs and Sunringle' Rhynolite rims. 
The wheels are a little heavier than I'd like. I should have used lighter hubs, but I know he won't be on this bike long.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I built my son a 24" bike as well... Bought a GF Tyro complete off Craigslist for 60 bucks and stripped it to the bare frame. Made it a 1 x 10 with disc brakes, a 26er fork and built wheels using Shimano Deore hubs and Sunringle' Rhynolite rims.
> The wheels are a little heavier than I'd like. I should have used lighter hubs, but I know he won't be on this bike long.


I set this up as 1x10, but the 10 speed on the shorter chainstays was to finicky for my daughter, so I went to 2x9. One of the reasons I built the wheels was to transition her to trigger shifters, and I didn't want to invest in 8spd technology. I really like the 36 tooth 29er cogged cassettes for the 1x10, but I guess I'll save that for the future... or maybe go for the 11spd that is supposed to be built specifically for 1x11 on her first 26er.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks great!

Did you have problems with the spoke length? I had to add a bit more, as my initial spokes were too short from some spoke calculator. I'm not sure if it was the ERD that was off or the hub measurements.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Did you have problems with the spoke length? I had to add a bit more, as my initial spokes were too short from some spoke calculator. I'm not sure if it was the ERD that was off or the hub measurements.


I measured the ERD myself, as I received the rims prior to ordering the spokes. But, the spoke options at 24" wheel sizes are limited. I would have preferred more precise spoke lengths, but in the end they got the job done.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wheels turned out great. Did you weigh just the rims?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Wheels turned out great. Did you weigh just the rims?


I didn't, but I have another set. BRB...


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Wheels turned out great. Did you weigh just the rims?


~400g


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I set this up as 1x10, but the 10 speed on the shorter chainstays was to finicky for my daughter, so I went to 2x9. One of the reasons I built the wheels was to transition her to trigger shifters, and I didn't want to invest in 8spd technology. I really like the 36 tooth 29er cogged cassettes for the 1x10, but I guess I'll save that for the future... or maybe go for the 11spd that is supposed to be built specifically for 1x11 on her first 26er.


Really... What parts did you use? I set him up with a Shimano XT cassette, X7 med length derailleur and X7 shifter. It never misses a beat.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> ~400g


Thanks.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> ~400g


Wow. Something is wrong when my "average" 29er wheelset is 150 grams lighter than a custom set of kids 24" wheels.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

GSJ1973 said:


> Wow. Something is wrong when my "average" 29er wheelset is 150 grams lighter than a custom set of kids 24" wheels.


I believe your idea of "average" is the problem.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> Really... What parts did you use? I set him up with a Shimano XT cassette, X7 med length derailleur and X7 shifter. It never misses a beat.


I used X7 short derailleur and X7 shifter, PG-1070 11-36 cassette. I took the parts off of my 29er to test before buying the parts. I could get it to shift well on the top or the bottom, but not both. Parts work great on the 29er. Perhaps the short cage is to blame.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

GSJ1973 said:


> Wow. Something is wrong when my "average" 29er wheelset is 150 grams lighter than a custom set of kids 24" wheels.


While I think the weight is reasonable, I'm sure a lighter wheelset could be made. I bought the hubs and rims from e-bay, and to get a decent set of hubs at a reasonable cost I had to settle for 32H. If budget were not a concern, then 28H would be lighter. I also built these up 3 cross, as this is my first set of wheels that I have built, so I wanted to follow as closely as possible the wheel building manuals that are out there. After market 24" rim choices are quite limited, and I believe the ACE20's are the lightest available. They are nice with eyelets and double wall. I have seen some Alex Z1000 rims that are lighter, but I can't find a source for them. They are single wall and not of the same quality for the rim brake surface anyway. I could have also gotten lighter hubs that are rim brake only, but I felt that future proofing the hubs by buying disk capable would be smart. Spoke lengths are also difficult at the 24" size. I had trouble finding double butted spokes in close enough lengths. I would like to have built a rim brake only set with 28H double cross... maybe next time.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I believe your idea of "average" is the problem.
> View attachment 774075


I had typed out a response somewhere along the lines you did, then said not worth the time.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> Really... What parts did you use? I set him up with a Shimano XT cassette, X7 med length derailleur and X7 shifter. It never misses a beat.


I might give it another try with a med length derailleur. Just to confirm, your son's bike is a 24", and is the cassette 11-36? Also, do you use a chain guide/catcher? I'd like to keep her bash on the big ring, so most guides I know off don't work with a bash and it seems like the cheaper chain catchers are only for the granny not the middle ring.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I might give it another try with a med length derailleur. Just to confirm, your son's bike is a 24", and is the cassette 11-36? Also, do you use a chain guide/catcher? I'd like to keep her bash on the big ring, so most guides I know off don't work with a bash and it seems like the cheaper chain catchers are only for the granny not the middle ring.


It's a 24" Gary Fisher Tyro. it's 11-36. I put a 34 tooth Salsa chainring and bash guard on Sinz cranks. I use an N Gear Jumpstop attached to the frame to prevent the chain from dropping in. It all works well together. I'm pretty sure it's a Shimano chain.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> While I think the weight is reasonable, I'm sure a lighter wheelset could be made. I bought the hubs and rims from e-bay, and to get a decent set of hubs at a reasonable cost I had to settle for 32H. If budget were not a concern, then 28H would be lighter. I also built these up 3 cross, as this is my first set of wheels that I have built, so I wanted to follow as closely as possible the wheel building manuals that are out there. After market 24" rim choices are quite limited, and I believe the ACE20's are the lightest available. They are nice with eyelets and double wall. I have seen some Alex Z1000 rims that are lighter, but I can't find a source for them. They are single wall and not of the same quality for the rim brake surface anyway. I could have also gotten lighter hubs that are rim brake only, but I felt that future proofing the hubs by buying disk capable would be smart. Spoke lengths are also difficult at the 24" size. I had trouble finding double butted spokes in close enough lengths. I would like to have built a rim brake only set with 28H double cross... maybe next time.


What you've built is great, please don't think I am knocking your build in any way. It's just frustrating to me that my Stans build is super light, but as you pointed out was $500 so not really cheap. I'm looking to do a new wheel set for my son to ditch his current uber heavy stock set but don't have the time, know how nor patience to go through what you've built up.

What tires did you end up going with?


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

GSJ1973 said:


> What you've built is great, please don't think I am knocking your build in any way. It's just frustrating to me that my Stans build is super light, but as you pointed out was $500 so not really cheap. I'm looking to do a new wheel set for my son to ditch his current uber heavy stock set but don't have the time, know how nor patience to go through what you've built up.
> 
> What tires did you end up going with?


Asmodeus2112's listed weight is with skewers. Manufacturers list it without, AFAIK. You can knock approx 100g-200g off of it. That would be about the same as my ACE-20 build with Shimano hubs. My hubs are a good 100g over his.

Edit: You can buy the parts and have a shop lace it up for you. If I were to do it again, I would get some lighter hubs, the super cheap lightweight stuff (like Circus Monkey hubs). A kid won't put enough power out or have enough weight to really damage them like an adult would.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

GSJ1973 said:


> What you've built is great, please don't think I am knocking your build in any way. It's just frustrating to me that my Stans build is super light, but as you pointed out was $500 so not really cheap. I'm looking to do a new wheel set for my son to ditch his current uber heavy stock set but don't have the time, know how nor patience to go through what you've built up.
> 
> What tires did you end up going with?


I have to ask, what Stans build do you have that is super light and costs $500?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> It's a 24" Gary Fisher Tyro. it's 11-36. I put a 34 tooth Salsa chainring and bash guard on Sinz cranks. I use an N Gear Jumpstop attached to the frame to prevent the chain from dropping in. It all works well together. I'm pretty sure it's a Shimano chain.


Thanks, I really wanted to drop the front derailleur for her. I'm ordering a medium cage and Jumpstop and will give it another go.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

GSJ1973 said:


> What you've built is great, please don't think I am knocking your build in any way. It's just frustrating to me that my Stans build is super light, but as you pointed out was $500 so not really cheap. I'm looking to do a new wheel set for my son to ditch his current uber heavy stock set but don't have the time, know how nor patience to go through what you've built up.
> 
> What tires did you end up going with?


No problem, it's cool. We all feel the frustration in kiddie bike land. Parts and options are scarce. I have SB8's on them now. I bought parts to build up two wheel sets like this because I wasn't thinking really clearly. I thought I would put some more aggressive tread on the other set. That way she could ride the SB8's around on pavement and hardpack, but then the others for more loose and dirty trails. We are going to spend three weeks in CO this summer, so I might just do that.

Edit: For the more aggressive tire I think the best option is Schwalbe Rocket Ron. Iamholland, how are these tires working on your son's bike?


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Thanks, I really wanted to drop the front derailleur for her. I'm ordering a medium cage and Jumpstop and will give it another go.


Try adjusting the B-stop as well. I tend to have shifting issues if the spacing is too far. You should be able to use a short cage with a 1x setup.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> Try adjusting the B-stop as well. I tend to have shifting issues if the spacing is too far. You should be able to use a short cage with a 1x setup.


I did, pretty much spent half a day on it. The short cage does work great for 1x, it's chain wrap capacity is 25T, which is exactly what an 11-36 is. But, the short cage adds more tension to the chain, which was causing the cage to deflect at the angles that the shorter chain stays inflict on the chain line. The tension from the short cage also makes shifting more difficult, which was another reason I pulled it off. I'm betting that the medium cage will do the trick.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> I have to ask, what Stans build do you have that is super light and costs $500?


I've got a set of Stans Crest rims laced to KT disc hubs/Revolution spokes and alloy nips. The hubs are fairly light and what Reynolds uses to build their carbon disc wheels.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I did, pretty much spent half a day on it. The short cage does work great for 1x, it's chain wrap capacity is 25T, which is exactly what an 11-36 is. But, the short cage adds more tension to the chain, which was causing the cage to deflect at the angles that the shorter chain stays inflict on the chain line. The tension from the short cage also makes shifting more difficult, which was another reason I pulled it off. I'm betting that the medium cage will do the trick.


Sweet. You know, I found almost the same thing on my daughter's 20". I am running a 1x9 (12-36), with a 28T for her bike. I had a short cage and it seemed abnormally stiff at the shifter with weird noises off the jockey wheels. I am using a medium cage now, on her bike and it definitely felt "softer" to push the triggers. The chain angles are a bit much, and there's some unusual noises now at the 1st gear, and some rubbing in gear 2 that won't go away. I think a 10 speed chain may help a bit there. (narrower). I figured a 24" would be better.

I run a 2x9 (22/32) on my son's 24" bike, with a medium cage (all X.5 with SRAM chain) with the XT 11-34 cassette, and there are no problems at all. It shifts like a dream and really light finger pressure too.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> Sweet. You know, I found almost the same thing on my daughter's 20". I am running a 1x9 (12-36), with a 28T for her bike. I had a short cage and it seemed abnormally stiff at the shifter with weird noises off the jockey wheels. I am using a medium cage now, on her bike and it definitely felt "softer" to push the triggers. The chain angles are a bit much, and there's some unusual noises now at the 1st gear, and some rubbing in gear 2 that won't go away. I think a 10 speed chain may help a bit there. (narrower). I figured a 24" would be better.
> 
> I run a 2x9 (22/32) on my son's 24" bike, with a medium cage (all X.5 with SRAM chain) with the XT 11-34 cassette, and there are no problems at all. It shifts like a dream and really light finger pressure too.


Right on, good info.


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Agreed, great info!
(posting to subscribe for future reference)


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

if you still have the extra set of rims... i'd definitely buy that pair of Alex Ace20 24" rims from you!


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

Old thread but I thought some of you would like to know that chasertech.com still has some of the Ace20 24" 32H rims in stock. I just ordered a pair for another wheel build. They aren't on the site. You need to email them.

chasertech.com

Chuck


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

How much are they? The 24" Stans Crest rims are 310g, and you can get them in 24, 28, or 32 hole for $85.


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

I paid $46 for the pair + shipping. The weight is around 400g if I remember. The Stan's are nice but $170 is alot for a kids bike. Another option is the Sun Rhyno Lites but they are hard to find in anything other than 36h.

My son's new DJ wheels will be the Alex rims and a mix match set of hubs. 20mm Stan's ZTR front and a Novatec single speed DJ rear (D236SBT). Only paid $40 for the hubs new. Gotta love eBay.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

Okay, that is a huge difference in price. I'm trying to figure out what rims came on my sons new bike (2016 Commencal Meta HT 24). They're Alex rims, just no idea which one.


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought finding 24" tires was hard till I started looking for 24" rims. Stan's are the nicest for sure but the cost is way high. The Alex Ace20 rims are pretty light but are on the narrow side compared to more modern rims. We have run them with 2.35" DH and DJ tires with no issues but the kids are pretty small. My first choice would have been Sun Rhyno Lite XL's in 32H but I couldn't find any. Or maybe couldn't find any at my price. I try to put my kids on the best bike I can build. That usually means alot of hunting for used high-end or bargain priced parts. There is always a compromise.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

To build up my kids 24" wheelset, I re-used generic looking singlewall 24" rims salvaged from a junky looking wheelset I found at a bike coop. Once I got the rims unlaced, I found that they weighed a mere 373gr each, lighter than any other 24" rim I have found besides the crests. Single wall non-eyelet rims are plenty strong for kids use and they have been a great wheelset on her 20# bike. Don't overlook a potential set of donor rims just because they do not have a sticker from a recognizable rim supplier.

See pictures and further description of these rims, post # 29 at thread 
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html

Also check out the 24" rims listed at
FAQLoad - Lightweight 24" rims


----------

